# bird eating spider?



## squishi (Jun 22, 2009)

hello i bought a male and female pair of bird eating spiders 3 weeks ago.
the smallest of the 2 recently passed on having a body size of 3cm.
my question is when i got these spiders i had to fill out movement advice is this right for qld?
the only reason i am asking is because in my record book i am not sure what cause of death is, and i have been told that these spiders do not need to be on a liscence in qld 
which i still kinda haven't handed in the form yet oops.
any advice will be great thanks


----------



## bk201 (Jun 22, 2009)

no license or cause of death is needed.


----------



## KaaTom (Jun 23, 2009)

Nope dont need a licence for them in Queensland


----------

